# Planos de cómo armar el Transmisor AM25C



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 29, 2018)

Hola a todos , a pedido de lo companhero Don* lahmun *dejo aca los planos de como armar lo Kit del transmissor de AM en ondas médias AM25C.
Ese diseño es de elevada envergadura por enpleyar un PLL para generar muy precisamente la frequenzia de transmissión , la  modulación en AM en hecha en lo paso final , posue filtro pasa bajos en la salida de RF.
Desejo suerte a los que tentaren armar ese hermoso equipo!.
Dudas posteriores , pregunten , es un gusto platicar!.
Subo aca otro Lay Out que encontre pela Internet 
Att, Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 29, 2018)

Me tome el atrevimiento de acomodar distinto y unirlo todo el documento  en uno incluido el PCB, a  lo subido gentilmente por Don *Daniel Lopes *, espero no les moleste.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 30, 2018)

Llevaba mucho tiempo queriendo ver ese esquema, RAMSEY ha liberado los diseños de sus productos a modo de soporte técnico ya que por lo que sé, han dejado de fabricar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 4, 2018)

Hola a todos , caro Don marcilio es muy sensillho calcular !.
Premeramente tienes que calcular lo valor de "N" (Factor de dibisión) donde "N"= Freq. deseada/Freq. de referenzia(10KHz en ese PLL)
En tu caso : 1090KHz/10KHz = 109 (decimal).
Ahora tienes que conberter Decimal en Binario : 109(dec) = 01101101(bin).
Es muy facil chequear , la suma de los bits : 64+32+8+4+1 = 109 , ya los bits referente a "128" , "16" y "2"si quedan en "0" (masa o tierra) .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 18, 2018)

*maricio c*omo te lo expreso *Daniel Lopes *debes cargar el numero de dividir la frecuencia de salida entre el paso(steep) del mismo y ese numero ponerlo en binario en los DIP.

Puedes hacer la cuenta a mano directamente comenzando por el numero mas alto sin pasarte que puedes quitarle a este numero y así sucesivamente al resto si lo hubiera.

Ej: 1.090KHz / 10KHz(steep) da 109

109 - 64 = 45 Ya tienes que activar el bit correspondiente al 64...el 128 te pasas y va en 0

45 - 32 = 13 idem el del 32, el del 16 va a ir en 0 por que te pasas si le quitas tanto a 13

13 - 8 = 5 activas el del valor 8

5 - 4 = 1  activas el del valor 4 y el del valor 2 deberá ir en 0 por que te pasas si le restas esto

1 - 1 = 0 el del valor uno también deberá activarse

01101101 es el resultado.

Mas rápido, abres la calculadora de Windows y seleccionas la opción de "programador"(Ctl+3) en la pestaña "ver"; en decimal, colocas el numero 109 y en la linea debajo del visor y te indica que bit activas o no.



Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## maricio (Ago 20, 2018)

Hola ricbevi gracias , vos armaste éste tx de AM ? Con que tensión máximo entrega 25W ? Por que es la primera vez que armo tx de AM pero tengo una duda en la lista de componentes  con el diodo bb108, es un varicap o un diodo varactor y el inductor L5 es una bobina osciladora roja cómo lo que venía en la radio Spica ? Y por último los 3 toroide finales  L1 L2 L3 que inductancia tienen, le puedo poner unos toroides amarillos que tienen en la fuente de la pc ? Y el impreso que medida tiene aproximado para mandar a realizar y poder armarlo de apoquito . Espero tu respuesta.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 21, 2018)

Nunca lo arme, el diodo es un varactor, varicap o como quieras llamarle; son lo mismo. Lo que debes respetar es las capacidades máxima y mínima por que si no, sera difícil que oscile en la frecuencias deseadas.



Supongo que la bobina puede ser del tipo que indicas pero debes revisar la parte mecánica en cuanto a la disposición de los pines y los bobinados si te coinciden con el PCB.

La de la Spica si mal no recuerdo tenia un bobinado con derivación a 1/3 por el tipo de oscilador que usaba.
Acabo de medir una que encontré por aquí y me da 47uHy como máximo(núcleo adentro totalmente) y 26uHy con el núcleo fuera.

Los inductores, están haciendo un pasa bajos para atenuar los armónicos en configuración PI de varias celdas. En el escrito habla de núcleos de ferrite rojo.

Particularmente nunca tuve que usar los núcleos de las fuentes de PC pero los que he desarmado y están a la salida filtrando las tensiones, son de hierro no de ferrite.

Seguramente todos en el foro te apoyaremos para que logres armar esa placa.

Ric.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 21, 2018


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 21, 2018)

Hola a todos , cuanto a lo diodo varicap ese debe sener conprado en lo mercado especializado o en tiendas Chinas online o mismo sacado de algun viejo tuner de AM/OM (ondas medias) de sintonia digital.
Cuanto a lo valor de la bobina osciladora , voy medir y despues subo aca los resultados obtenidos.
Cuanto a los toroides del filtro pasa bajos NO creo que toroides sacados de fuentes conmutadas de PC funcione a contento nin a palos , eses toroides fueran desahollados para funcionar en decenas o centienas de KHz (gamma de frequenzias de las fuentes).
Voy  medir tanbien  eses inductores y subo aca los valores obtenidos.
Lo toroide en questón es un modelo : "T44-15" , veer en : T44-15 Micrometals Iron Powder Toroid , o en : https://micrometalsarnoldpowdercores.com/pdf/T44-15-DataSheet.pdf , mas informaciones aun : https://cdn.instructables.com/ORIG/FWJ/3N19/I5MD0NSE/FWJ3N19I5MD0NSE.pdf
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ago 22, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Nunca lo arme, el diodo es un varactor, varicap o como quieras llamarle; son lo mismo. Lo que debes respetar es las capacidades máxima y mínima por que si no, sera difícil que oscile en la frecuencias deseadas.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 169983
> 
> ...



Hola ricbevi, que diámetro interno y externo serían los toroides a ver si consigo en una tienda de radiofrecuencia de mi ciudad, y el inductor Spica que valor llevaría o podría sacarle de alguna radio portatil la bobina con tornillo rojo.

Ricbevi necesitaría la medida del pcb que dejé en el comentario así averiguaría el costo.

Espero tu respuesta



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , cuanto a lo diodo varicap ese debe sener conprado en lo mercado especializado o en tiendas Chinas online o mismo sacado de algun viejo tuner de AM/OM (ondas medias) de sintonia digital.
> Cuanto a lo valor de la bobina osciladora , voy a medir y después subo acá los resultados obtenidos.
> Cuanto a los toroides del filtro pasa bajos NO creo que toroides sacados de fuentes conmutadas de PC funcione a contento nin a palos , eses toroides fueran desahollados para funcionar en decenas o centienas de KHz (gamma de frequenzias de las fuentes).
> Voy  medir tanbien  eses inductores y subo aca los valores obtenidos.
> ...



Hola Daniel, investigando un poco encontré una tabla de toroides y frecuencia de trabajo según el que lleva en éste pll sería el T50-2 COLOR ROJO , vos que opinarías ?

Daniel necesito el pcb del lado del cobre ya que el en el manual pdf Ransey no está ,solo está el pcb del lado mascara de componentes si no sería dificil que me la fabriquen.

Acá dejo una foto del toride que comenté y la tabla, trabaja de 1 a 30mhz


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 22, 2018)

Toda la información y el PCB esta en el pdf que subí armado y que figura en el tema. 

Los toroides T44-15  tienen las medidas físicas que están en la información aportada por Daniel y el te iba a pasar las medidas de inductancia.


11.2mm de diámetro exterior, 5.82mm diámetro interior, 4.04mm de alto


La bobina roja de Spica tiene la inductancia que compartí previamente.  

No se si todas las bobinas rojas de radios AM son iguales, dependerá del valor del capacitor variable, etc.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2018)

Hola a todos , como promesia es deuda dejo aca los resultados obtenidos en mi inductores.
Lo inductor ayustable "L5" mide 26uH con nucleo de ferrite todo fuera y 70uH cuando su nucleo de ferrite  es todo atornillado.
Lo inductor "L2" con 31 voltas mide 15uH , con 28 voltas mide 12uH , con 27 voltas mide 11uH , con 24 voltas mide 9uH , con 21 voltas mide 7uH.
Los inductores "L1" y "L3" con 29 voltas mide 13uH , con 25 voltas mide 10uH , con 23 voltas mide 8,5uH y con 20 voltas mide 6,5uH.
La tarjeta de circuito inpreso mide 10cm X 12cm.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ago 22, 2018)

Hola Daniel, vos armaste éste pll ? Por que estuve investigando sobre éste pll Ramsey am25 que según vi comentario de un aficionado que lo armó y logró modular al 75 por ciento y tuvo que realizar unas modificaciones, dejo el link a ver que opinas de la modificación, debes traducir el idioma a español por que está en ingles : Enhancing the Ramsey AM-25 | Tesla Press

Daniel, esos son los valores de los inductores finales  L1,L2,L3 ; que grosor o diámetro serían los alambres para L1,L2,L3 para 1.000khz. ¿ La placa es simple o doble fax ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2018)

No desafortunadamente aun no he armado ese Kit por falta de tienpo habil.
La tarjeta de circuito inpreso es hecha en fibra de vidrio (FR4) con face sinples.
Lo diametro del hilo de cubre barnizado enpleyado para construir los inductores "L1" hasta "L3" creo que sea 24AWG.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ago 23, 2018)

Hola Daniel, viste el link que dejé abajo, yo es la primera vez que lo voy armar, hoy mandé a presupuestar el impreso , encontré otro pll am Ramsey pero es de 2 a 10 W, lo único diferente es que no lleva cristal , nunca lo vi, abajo dejo un pcb del Ramsey de 10 W, ¿ Será estable , vos que opinarias ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 23, 2018)

Ese diseño hace uso de un oscilador libre o sea  NO es sintectizado por un PLL y nin tanpoco es pilotado por un Cristal de Quartzo.
La estabilidad de frequenzia depende en mucho de la calidad de los conponentes enpleyados en lo circuito oscilador.
Ese oscilador recorda en mucho lo Kit AMC-1 del Ramsey , veer en :  fm transmitters: ramsey amc1 am transmitter
Tendrias que armarlo para testear si anda bien.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ago 23, 2018)

Hola Daniel, voy armar el am25  , yo armé hace 3 meses atrás un pll AM y funciona bien, creo que en éste foro habían subido una imagen, lo único que no tiene salida rf , solo tiene 2 metros de alcance , la idea es agregarle un lineal de 10 o 25 W, 100 W; abajo te dejo una foto del pll a ver si se puede acoplarle un lineal.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 24, 2018)

No se lo que opina Daniel pero amplificar ese diseño te va a limitar en que debes hacer amplificadores de *RF lineales *ya que la portadora se encuentra modulada.

Es mas fácil "hacer" la portadora y amplificarla a los niveles de potencia deseados con amplificadores que no necesariamente deban ser lineales(rinden mucho mas o sea menos etapas y son mas fáciles de ajustar) y modularla en "alto nivel" al final del proceso.

Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito así que puedes hacer lo que te plazca. 

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## maricio (Ago 24, 2018)

Hola ricbevi, hoy estuve recorriendo y buscando los componentes para el Ramsey am25 , lo único que no conseguí es el diodo varactor mvam108 , se podrá reemplazar o otro diodo similar ?

Respecto al tema del otro pll que subí ayer para ver que opinaba Daniel,  tampoco se podría agregar un lineal de 5 o 10 W ? Algo como éste que dejo abajo ?


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 25, 2018)

El varactor podes usar cualquiera que cumpla con las especificaciones del original....mínima capacidad de 30pF y máxima de 500pF aproximadamente.

Revisa en materiales para receptores de AM comerciales sintetizados.

Podes sustituirlo por dos de 15pF a 250pF en paralelo, etc. lo pero que te puede pasar es que no cubras todo el rango de la banda y tengas que recurrir a agregar capacitores fijo en paralelo o corregir la inductancia de la bobina para que enganche el lazo. 

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 25, 2018)

Hola a todos , caro Don maricio puedes sacar lo diodo varicap de un viejo tuner de AM digital (sintectizado) de un radio de coche o mismo un miniconponente , desde que la sintonia sea realmente digital , sintonia con capacitor variable NO te sirve.
Cuanto a lo transistor MosFet NO veo problemas en lo reenplazo, pero aun te recomendo como reenplazo un IRF510 , IRF520 o mismo un IRF530.
Cuanto a un bueno lineal para AM que realmente funcione a contento ,aun no he armado nada en ese tema .
Se que lo colega de Foro Don clausalan (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/clausalan.36423/) he logrado ezicto es ese tema , habrias que contactarlo en privado y preguntar si el concorda en ayudar.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ago 27, 2018)

hola daniel, buscando el diodo critico bb108 , encontre el bb112 iria bien en el am25 trabaja de 17 a 560pf ¿ vos que opinas?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2018)

Si , puede utilizar ese diodo sin dudas algun , despues ustedes ayusta lo nucleo de la bobina "L5" para lograr sintectizar en la frequenzia deseada con una tensión de sintonia de 2,5 a 3,0 Voltios en "TP1" .
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ago 27, 2018)

Hola Daniel,  lo único caro de éste pll  es el integrado MC145106 , mañana averiguo el costo del pcb.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2018)

Aca por eses pagos (Brasil) costa aproximadamente 6 Triunps Dólares en Mercado Libre.
Otra alternativa serias conpra en tiendas Chinas Online , lo costo cae para aproximadamente 2 Triunps Dólares.
Ese CI fue mucho enpleyado en equipos de Banda Ciudadana (11 Metros o 27MHz) , quizaz algun taller de reparación especisalizado en ese tema  tenga uno para te vender.
Lo mismo si pasa con lo Cristal de 10,240Mhz  ese sienpre anda pareado con lo CI PLL.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ago 28, 2018)

Hola Daniel, el cristal tengo uno de 10,24mhz. no es de 10.240mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 29, 2018)

Es la misma cosa , sea  10,24MHz o 10.240MHz .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ago 29, 2018)

Hola Daniel, ¿ Se podrá poner un lineal de 10 W a éste pll que dejo abajo,  yo lo armé y funciona muy bien solo que tiene 50 metros de alcance.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 30, 2018)

Debes verificar que no sea de 10.245KHz que eran muy comunes en receptores de doble conversión para pasar de la FI "alta" de 10.7MHz a la baja de 455KHz ya que te quedara desplazado el "step" del PLL no siendo exactamente el calculado.

Por lo demás coincido con Daniel Lopes que aparentemente y según tu informas, son lo mismo.

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> hola daniel, ¿ se podra poner un lineal de 10w a este pll ? que dejo abajo,  yo lo arme y funciona muy bien solo que tiene 50 mtros de alcance


Hola caro Don maricio , tente armar ese circuito aca en adjunto.
No se si funciona bien , aun no he probado.
Mas informaciones pueden sener sacadas de aca : 1431 AM - ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΗ ΡΑΔΙΟΣΤΑΘΜΟΥ , desafortunadamente lo idioma original es todo en Grego , hay que traduzir para lo Español.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ago 30, 2018)

Hola Daniel, el lineal que dejaste es éste mismo que dejo abajo ¿ Sabría que medida tiene el impreso y si es simple fax o doble fax?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2018)

Bueno como las frequenzias en jogo son bajas (1,8Mhz max) la tarjeta puede sener simple face ( en realidad lo dicipador de calor por sener mectalico y bueno conductor electrico hace bien la función de plano de tierra.
Las dimensiones de la tarjeta no se , pero seguramente NO es critica , basta basear en las dimensiones de los conponentes mas  conocidos (transistores por ejenplo).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ago 31, 2018)

Hola Daniel, abajo dejo el pcb y vemos que medida tiene, capaz que ricbevi nos puede decir las dimensiones.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 31, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> hola daniel, abajo dejo el pcb y vemos que medida tienecapaz que ricbevi nos puede decir las dimensiones


Mas una ves , las dimensiones NO son criticas , pueden sener hechas basadas en los conponentes mas conocidos (transistores por ejenplo).
Incluso puedes armar un prototipo en lo estilo "Manhattan" , ese ya mucho bien discutido aca mismo en ese foro.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.]
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 31, 2018)

Coincido con Daniel pero si quieres averiguar eso solo tienes que pegar en una hoja en blanco en el Word la imagen y vas a la acción de cambiar el tamaño y la colocas al 100% y te informa las dimensiones reales.
Realizas una impresión y verificas sobre el papel con los componentes reales si están bien proporcionados, si no es así realiza la misma acción de dimensionar hasta que los mismos coincidan perfectamente con los componentes sobre el papel.
Abajo también esta la información del Tamaño original

Ric.


----------



## maricio (Sep 11, 2018)

Hola Daniel, ayer fui a buscar el integrado mc145106p  pero es marca Motorola (es Chino) y estoy en la duda si funcionará o no ¿ Que opina Daniel y Ricbevi? El pcb  creo que lo voy a hacerlo método planchado, tengo placa 10x15 fibra de vidrio, acido , papel fotográfico solo que no dispongo impresora laser , vere si consigo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2018)

Bueno es dificil de opinar si debes conpra de ojos cerriados o no ese CI , dependendo de lo priecio $$ la salida es aresguiar y conpra , jajajaja.
!Ojo ! lo conpañero Don clausalan me dice que hay un error en lo dibujo desa tarjeta , donde lo pino N°17 del PLL (MC145106) debe sener conectado a la llhave Dip , pero hay un corto circuito a la tierra o masa que que tiene que sener quitado senon esa llave pierde su función de programar correctamente.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Sep 12, 2018)

Hola Daniel  , la verdad no se si comprarlo o no , el mc145106 Motorola original lo conseguí pero cuesta el doble que el Chino mc145106 , quiero decir $418 contra $209 pesos Argentinos ,¿ Daniel me podría indicar o un diagrama donde estaría el cortocircuito en la tarjeta? Ya que voy a hacer el impreso yo mismo, me sale muy caro mandar a hacer el impreso fr4 ya que cantidad tiene que ser de 10 a 20 placas.
Espero tu comentario


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2018)

Lo Lay Out que subi (Post #2) realmente hay un error : lo pino 17 del PLL (MC145106) estas conectado a la llave Dip y tanbien a masa o tierra .
Esa conección a tierra o masa es lo error y debe sener corrigida (borrada)
Ya lo Lay Out del Post#3 es correcto y no tiener problema algun.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 12, 2018)

Así seria corregido


A mano alza...si queres prolijidad edita la imagen y hacelo con mas definición.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2018)

Me avisan si está correcto y dónde habría que reemplazarla ?


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 13, 2018)

OFF_TOPIC



Hola*   DOSMETROS *yo lo había incluido en el PDF del post 3 si nadie lo hace mejor o hay otra objeción, puedo re-armar el mismo y lo reemplazas por el nuevo con el PCB bien.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2018)

Ok dale


----------



## clausalan (Sep 13, 2018)

Hola,

El transmisor con 1260Khz muy bueno...
Saludos,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2018)

Wow , felicitaciones caro Don clausalan ,te quedou de 10 tu montagem !.
Se no for de muchas molestias , ?podrias subir fotos del plano de soldagen !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Sep 26, 2018)

clausalan dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> El transmisor con 1260Khz muy bueno...
> Saludos,


hola clausalan , podria subir la foto de la tabla de frecuencia de los dip swich? 
atte.
maricio


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 27, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok dale



OFF-TOPIC

Subo el PDF re-armado y con el PCB corregido para ser el reemplazo por el que figura en el post 2.

Gracias.

Ric.


----------



## maricio (Sep 28, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> OFF-TOPIC
> 
> Subo el PDF re-armado y con el PCB corregido para ser el reemplazo por el que figura en el post 2.
> 
> ...


*H*ola ricbevi yo tengo la placa hecha en la semana voy a armarlo y subire imagen de avances ,no consigo el choque de 68uh me ofrecieron poner 2 de 33uh en serie que seria 66uh ¿que opinas va igual? *E*sp*ero*  comentario


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 29, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> OFF-TOPIC
> 
> Subo el PDF re-armado y con el PCB corregido para ser el reemplazo por el que figura en el post 2.
> 
> ...





maricio dijo:


> hola ricbevi yo tengo la placa hecha en la semana voy a armarlo y subire imagen de avances ,no consigo el choque de 68uh me ofrecieron poner 2 de 33uh en serie que seria 66uh ¿que opinas va igual? esp tu comentario



Proba con conexiones cortas(en forma de U invertida) y cuando consigas el que va, lo reemplazas. 

Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 29, 2018)

Hola a todos , caro Don maricio ese inductor fijo de 68uH puede sener olvidado ( o mejor cortocircuitado)  cuando lo transmissor funcionar arriba de 1150Khz .
Para frequenzias abajo de 1150KHz hay que tener el para que lo VCO (oscilador controlado por tensión) pueda generar esas frequenzias.
Veer la tabla de configuración en la pagina 21.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Sep 29, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , caro Don maricio ese inductor fijo de 68uH puede sener olvidado ( o mejor cortocircuitado)  cuando lo transmissor funcionar arriba de 1150Khz .
> Para frequenzias abajo de 1150KHz hay que tener el para que lo VCO (oscilador controlado por tensión) pueda generar esas frequenzias.
> Veer la tabla de configuración en la pagina 21.
> !Suerte!.
> ...


hola daniel , para 1090khz ¿ no haria falta el choque L5 de 68uh anda igual?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 29, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> hola daniel , para 1090khz ¿ no haria falta el choque L5 de 68uh anda igual?


Bueno , como 1090KHz es una frequenzia mas baja que 1150KHz , entonses ese inductor es nesesario.
Puedes provisoriamente enpleyar dos inductores de 33uH en serie para reenplazar lo "bendicto" inductor de 68uH ("L7") que no es encontrado.
!OJO! , "L5" es un inductor ayustable y NO un choke , te recomendo buscar por una bobina osciladora (esa de "tornillo rojo" ) de un viejo y jubilado radio portatil  AM/OM (amplitud modulada en ondas médias)
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Elias M (Oct 7, 2018)

Navegando encontré esto...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 7, 2018)

Elias M dijo:


> Navegando encontré esto...


Hola caro Don Elias M , se no for de muchas molestias ? podrias fornir lo Link donde sacaste esa información?.
!Muchas gracias de antemano !,
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Oct 9, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Elias M , se no for de muchas molestias ? podrias fornir lo Link donde sacaste esa información?.
> !Muchas gracias de antemano !,
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


*H*ola *D*aniel *L*opes , ya lo estoy armando luego subiré imágenes , ¿ *U*na duda como puedo con*s*truir la antena para éste tx *Y* la frecuencia ? *E*sp*ero* tu r*espues*ta


¿Por qué está aquí mi tema?

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.
Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2018)

maricio dijo:


> *H*ola *D*aniel *L*opes , ya lo estoy armando luego subiré imágenes , ¿ *U*na duda como puedo con*s*truir la antena para éste tx *Y* la frecuencia ? *E*sp*ero* tu r*espues*ta
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué está aquí mi tema?
> ...


Bueno , tengo ganas de armar esa aca : K6MM 160 Meter Vertical - A Restricted Space Helical Vertical!  , pero hay mucho mas ideas aca: antenna vertical 160m - Google Search , ustedes tendrias que veer cual desas mas te agrada.
Te recomendo altamente estudiar ese PDF aca : https://kyledrake.com/files/lpamhandbook.pdf , mire aca tanbien : Low Power Radio: Updates for AM Transmitting Antennas & Grounding, y ese aca : http://thealpb.com/Assets/Content/Equipment Info/Low Power Radio Broadcasting By James R. Cunnigham.pdf
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Elias M (Oct 10, 2018)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don Elias M , se no for de muchas molestias ? podrias fornir lo Link donde sacaste esa información?.
> !Muchas gracias de antemano !,
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Lo encontré en TELSiZCiLER.org


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2018)

Elias M dijo:


> Lo encontré en TELSiZCiLER.org


Gracias por la información , voi tentar acesar ese sitio .
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## elektrocom (Dic 9, 2018)

hola,  estoy viendo de armar el TX de AM de 25 watt que aparece aca,  eso va a ser cuando tenga tiempo , aunque voy a hacer modificaciones , le voy a poner otro  PLL con pic16f628  y display lcd, voy a ver donde tengo el circuito, hace mucho años lo vi, tengo que buscarlo, y lo paso,

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos.*​
otra cosa, sobre antenas, para mi la mejor antena va ser la doble bazooka por simples razones, tiene 3:1 mas ancho de banda que un dipolo simple , no genera armonicos que podrian interferir en otras bandas, no hay que adaptar impedancias, como en los dipolos,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 9, 2018)

elektrocom dijo:


> hola,  estoy viendo de armar el TX de AM de 25 watt que aparece aca,  eso va a ser cuando tenga tiempo , aunque voy a hacer modificaciones , le voy a poner otro  PLL con pic16f628  y display lcd, voy a ver donde tengo el circuito, hace mucho años lo vi, tengo que buscarlo, y lo paso,
> 
> *Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos.*​
> otra cosa, sobre antenas, para mi la mejor antena va ser la doble bazooka por simples razones, tiene 3:1 mas ancho de banda que un dipolo simple , no genera armonicos que podrian interferir en otras bandas, no hay que adaptar impedancias, como en los dipolos,


Hola a todos , estimado Conpa Don elektrocom acaso ese TX de 25W en Ondas Médias que aclaras serias ese aca : AM vysílač 25 W PLL 530-1800 kHz - Pira.cz ?.
Lo diseño aca originalmente aportado NO es de 25W de salida nin lejos , "AM25C" es solamente lo modelo adoptado por lo fabricante Norte Americano Ramsey.
Te dejo aca la dirección del sitio que contiene los planos del PLL con PIC y display LCD de que hablas : Mirror of Freddo's Electronics Page
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


elektrocom dijo:


> hola,  estoy viendo de armar el TX de AM de 25 watt que aparece aca,  eso va a ser cuando tenga tiempo , aunque voy a hacer modificaciones , le voy a poner otro  PLL con pic16f628  y display lcd, voy a ver donde tengo el circuito, hace mucho años lo vi, tengo que buscarlo, y lo paso,
> 
> *Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos.*​
> otra cosa, sobre antenas, para mi la mejor antena va ser la doble bazooka por simples razones, tiene 3:1 mas ancho de banda que un dipolo simple , no genera armonicos que podrian interferir en otras bandas, no hay que adaptar impedancias, como en los dipolos,


Bueno , de plenissimo acuerdo cuanto a las vantagens que esa Antena ("double Bazooka") apresenta sobre su hemana "Dipolo de mea onda" , pero no debemos olvidar que en esas frequenzias (Ondas médias) las dimensiones son por demasiadas longas o compridas nesecitando un sitio de gran dimensiones para si poder armar como si debe.
Creo que la montagen en "V" inbertido serias la mejor opción para si obtener un diagrama de irradiación omnidireccional , eso porque la montagen clasica do tipo horizontal genera dos "nulos" de irradiación o sea en las puntas de la antena no hay irradiación y si solamente perpendicular a los hilos que la conpoen.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ene 2, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , estimado Conpa Don elektrocom acaso ese TX de 25W en Ondas Médias que aclaras serias ese aca : AM vysílač 25 W PLL 530-1800 kHz - Pira.cz ?.
> Lo diseño aca originalmente aportado NO es de 25W de salida nin lejos , "AM25C" es solamente lo modelo adoptado por lo fabricante Norte Americano Ramsey.
> Te dejo aca la dirección del sitio que contiene los planos del PLL con PIC y display LCD de que hablas : Mirror of Freddo's Electronics Page
> Att,
> ...


hola daniel , yo tengo la placa del tx am 25w de pira , ya lo tengo armado al pll ramsey luego subo imagenes ahora solo faltaria probar y hacer los ajustes , abajo dejo una foto de un instrumento watimetro /roimetro  ¿ me sirve para medir  la salida para este transmisor de am  ? es de hf y trabaja de 0 a 60mhz y mide hasta 2500watts esp tu rta


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 3, 2019)

maricio dijo:


> hola daniel , yo tengo la placa del tx am 25w de pira , ya lo tengo armado al pll ramsey luego subo imagenes ahora solo faltaria probar y hacer los ajustes , abajo dejo una foto de un instrumento watimetro /roimetro  ¿ me sirve para medir  la salida para este transmisor de am  ? es de hf y trabaja de 0 a 60mhz y mide hasta 2500watts esp tu rta


Bueno , si ese Wattimetro realmente estuver funcionando si sirve para medidas de potenzia con una carga fictia (50R) y despues tanbien para avaliación del sistema de Antena por merdir la potenzia reflejada (ROE).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ene 4, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , si ese Wattimetro realmente estuver funcionando si sirve para medidas de potenzia con una carga fictia (50R) y despues tanbien para avaliación del sistema de Antena por merdir la potenzia reflejada (ROE).
> !Suerte en los desahollos!.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


hola daniel, ¿ en ondas media va de 1 a 30mhz es correcto ? este watimetro me serviria bien entonces para banda am broadcasting (es de hf de 0 a 60mhz) lo interesante que mide hasta 2,5kw disculpa otra vez la pregunta es que no entiendo de instrumetro de rf


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 4, 2019)

maricio dijo:


> hola daniel, ¿ en ondas media va de 1 a 30mhz es correcto ? este watimetro me serviria bien entonces para banda am broadcasting (es de hf de 0 a 60mhz) lo interesante que mide hasta 2,5kw disculpa otra vez la pregunta es que no entiendo de instrumetro de rf


Bueno , Ondas Médias es conpreendido entre 530Khz hasta 1650Khz (aomenos aca en Brasil).
La banda de HF son frequenzias conpreendidas entre 1.8Mhz jasta 30Mhz.
No creo que ese Wattimetro logre medir de 0 hasta 60Mhz , quizaz de 1.8Mhz hasta 30Mhz si !.
?Donde sacaste ese equipo y como sapes que el mide de "0MHz hasta 60Mhz?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ene 6, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno , Ondas Médias es conpreendido entre 530Khz hasta 1650Khz (aomenos aca en Brasil).
> La banda de HF son frequenzias conpreendidas entre 1.8Mhz jasta 30Mhz.
> No creo que ese Wattimetro logre medir de 0 hasta 60Mhz , quizaz de 1.8Mhz hasta 30Mhz si !.
> ?Donde sacaste ese equipo y como sapes que el mide de "0MHz hasta 60Mhz?.
> ...


hola daniel , este watimetro lo vi publicado en mercado libre pero el vendedor puso que va de 0 a 60 mhz


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2019)

maricio dijo:


> hola daniel , este watimetro lo vi publicado en mercado libre pero el vendedor puso que va de 0 a 60 mhz


!Bueno , ojalá el este por cierto (mucho enbuera jo dudo) !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Ene 30, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Bueno , ojalá el este por cierto (mucho enbuera jo dudo) !.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


hola daniel lopez , aqui estoy nuevamente  queria preguntarte ya que tu eres de brasil he visto por merc / libre d brasil  el mismo pll de am que arme la primera vez  y luego un lineal de 10/15w que acompaña abajo te muestro una foto ¿ tu lo conoces  alla este transmisor alli en tu pais ?


esp tu rta.


----------

